# Urdu: قبضہ



## BP.

Aadaab,

I was wondering if there was a word for illegal occupancy of a plot land or a house in English? And I'd really appreciate if somebody could provide the French equivalent as well. The قبضہ I am talking about is the sort done by a قبضہ گیر/قبضہ گروپ you sometimes hear about in the news.

Much thanks.


----------



## ihaveacomputer

Squatting, done by squatters.

From Dictionary.com....
To Squat: "...3) To settle on or occupy property, especially otherwise unoccupied property, without any title, right, or payment of rent."​


----------



## BP.

Not bad for a first attempt, thank you. Squatting for most people though won't convey that notion of _qabzah bil jabr_ that I was talking about: you can't ask a qabzah giir to go away and expect them to do that.


----------



## Alfaaz

Just to add onto ihaveacomputer's asnwer, 
Urdu defintion: 


> دخیل بلا استحقاق ۔ زمین پر ڈیرے ڈالنے والا Squatter


----------



## BP.

then it should work then. Thanks.


----------



## Alfaaz

> then it should work then. Thanks.


Or maybe _adverse possession _could work....?
Adverse Possession


> _A method of gaining legal title to real property by the actual, open, hostile, and continuous possession of it to the exclusion of its true owner for the period prescribed by state law._ Personal Property _may also be acquired by adverse possession._Adverse possession is similar to prescription, another way to acquire title to real property by occupying it for a period of time. Prescription is not the same, however, because title acquired under it is presumed to have resulted from a lost grant, as opposed to the expiration of the statutory time limit in adverse possession.


----------



## Alfaaz

Some more that might work: 
spheterize: of greek origin, but almost none of the online English dictionaries have an entry for it; here and here in Urdu.
appropriate: to take or make use of without authority or right
deforce(ment): to keep (as lands) by force from the rightful owner; to eject (a person) from possession by force
Mort D' Ancestor: An ancient and now almost obsolete remedy in the English law. An assize of mort d'ancestor was a writ which was sued out where, after the decease of a man's ancestor, a stranger abated, and entered into the estate. 1, Co. Litt. 159. The remedy in such case is now to bring ejectment. قدیم قانون) مقدمہ جو جائز وارث اُس شخص پر کرتا ہے جو اُس کی جائیداد پر ناجائز قبضہ کر لیتا ہے۔
disseise: _Property law_ to deprive of seisin; wrongfully dispossess of a freehold interest in land
purprise: French origin: A close or inclosure; the compass of a manor.


----------



## Qureshpor

I think Alfaaz's "Adverse Possession" is possibly what you are looking for. In Urdu this is known as "qabzah-i-muxaalifaanah".


----------



## marrish

In legal terminology it is called [forcible] [illegal] 'dispossession' or 'seizure'.


----------



## BP.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Not bad for a first attempt, thank you. Squatting for most people though won't convey that notion of *qabzah bil jabr* that I was talking about: you can't ask a qabzah giir to go away and expect them to do that.


 BP SaaHib, can we ever have _*qabDhah / qabzah*_ _without_ _*jabr*_? 

I think your original *بضہ گیر *_*qabDhah / qabzah giir *_seems like a reasonable term though not officially accepted as yet. 



BelligerentPacifist said:


> Aadaab,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a word for illegal occupancy of a plot land or a house in English? And I'd really appreciate if somebody could provide the French equivalent as well. The قبضہ I am talking about is the sort done by a قبضہ گیر/قبضہ گروپ you sometimes hear about in the news.
> 
> Much thanks.


 In the same way we could also have _*qabDhah / qabzah andaaz*_ [= a person who illegally occupies property / land] and _*qabDhah / qabzah andaazii *_as the act of illegal occupation.


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> BP SaaHib, can we ever have _*qabDhah / qabzah*_ _without_ _*jabr*_?



There are times when after a legal transaction of purchase of property (land or building) one takes "qabzah" of this. The normal verbs in Urdu for this are:

qabzah paanaa/lenaa/Haasil karnaa


----------



## BP.

Faylasoof said:


> BP SaaHib, can we ever have _*qabDhah / qabzah*_ _without_ _*jabr*_? ...


Yes, 'qabzah leenaa' - 'take official possession [after payment is complete]'.

The title was much more specific before some moderator thought it had to be more aesthetically pleasing than accurate. I needed the French term in a specific context because I had to consult a lawyer. In protest to that thoughtless moderation I shall refrain from participating for whatever remains of this month.


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> There are times when after a legal transaction of purchase of property (land or building) one takes "qabzah" of this. The normal verbs in Urdu for this are:
> 
> qabzah paanaa/lenaa/Haasil karnaa


 Yes, I know! But that is also _bil jabr_! The law is dictating here and this means legal force / power = _qaanuunii_ _jabr_. There is always _jabr_!


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes, 'qabzah leenaa' - 'take official possession [after payment is complete]'.
> 
> The title was much more specific before some moderator thought it had to be more aesthetically pleasing than accurate. I needed the French term in a specific context because I had to consult a lawyer. In protest to that thoughtless moderation I shall refrain from participating for whatever remains of this month.


 _qabDhah lena_ vs. _jamaanaa_ can of course mean different things but whether it is a legal or an illegal action there is always _jabr_! I thought you might like this philosophical angle! We can't always escape _jabr_!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Alfaaz said:


> Some more that might work:
> spheterize: of greek origin, but almost none of the online English dictionaries have an entry for it; here and here in Urdu.
> appropriate: to take or make use of without authority or right
> deforce(ment): to keep (as lands) by force from the rightful owner; to eject (a person) from possession by force
> Mort D' Ancestor: An ancient and now almost obsolete remedy in the English law. An assize of mort d'ancestor was a writ which was sued out where, after the decease of a man's ancestor, a stranger abated, and entered into the estate. 1, Co. Litt. 159. The remedy in such case is now to bring ejectment. قدیم قانون) مقدمہ جو جائز وارث اُس شخص پر کرتا ہے جو اُس کی جائیداد پر ناجائز قبضہ کر لیتا ہے۔
> disseise: _Property law_ to deprive of seisin; wrongfully dispossess of a freehold interest in land
> purprise: French origin: A close or inclosure; the compass of a manor.




*And which of the above words doesn't have a French origin?*

بہرحال... انگریزی زبان  میں کیا ہے کیا نہیں ہے اس کا جواب دینے کا  احقر سے  زیادہ ان لوگوں کو حق  پہنچتا ہے جن کو اس زبان پر پورا پورا عبور حاصل ہے، جہاں تک فرانسیسی زبان کا تعلق ہے تو مندرجہ ذیل الفاظ پیش خدمت ہیں


 appropriation illégale 

یا 

appropriation illicite

 اور اگر کوئ غیرقانونی طریقے سے اپنے ہی گھر سے نکالا جاۓ تو کہتے ہیں 


expropriation illégale (par la force)

 
اور روزمرہ کی زبان میں [غیرقانونی قبضہ کرنے] کا ترجمہ یوں ہوگا


faire main basse sur...

مثال کے طور پر 

les deux frères ont fait main basse sur la propriété de leur père ...


​


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> _qabDhah lena_ vs. _jamaanaa_ can of course mean different things but whether it is a legal or an illegal action there is always _jabr_! I thought you might like this philosophical angle! We can't always escape _jabr_!



For instance in case of _squatting_, as given by ihaveacomputer SaaHib/-ah, there is no element of _jabr_.


----------

